# Best Sealant for metallic black car?



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi

I am going to treat myself and the TT to a good clean up shortly and was wondering about buying a sealant product for use after it has been polished.
I checked out Polished Bliss and most of them seem to be recommended for mid tone or light colour cars, naming reds, yellows or even blues. But nothing specifically good for metallic black, so please give me your opinions.

Cheers.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Buddy,
For ultra durability Gtechniq C2 is fantastic if used neat, then dilute the rest thats left to top up as needed.

FK1000p is a very good seatant aswell


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Consider http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -cat1.html

I'm uysing on my Panther Black and gives a great gloss shine and protection.


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

+1 for C2


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.
I checked out Polished Bliss for the Blackfire kit and it is out of stock otherwise I may have been tempted to try it, even at £130 as I did a general search on the net it seemed to have very good reviews.

Next step is to find sellers for the other products and make my mind up.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Blackfire sealant is a great looking sealant, topped with a nice wax such as Swissvax BOS, it looks amazing..


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

dooka said:


> Blackfire sealant is a great looking sealant, topped with a nice wax such as Swissvax BOS, it looks amazing..


The Blackfire sealant and wax is great - but I'm running out already!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

How long have you had it, wax should last for years, as you need so little..


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Think I will go for the Blackfire option.
Saw a black S3 on a detailer's site and it looked fantastic, just hope I can match it.
He did give some good advice on using the Blackfire products so that was useful too.

I have found the wax on http://www.vertar.com, slightly more expensive than Polished Bliss but as they are out of stock. :?

Just have to ease the £130 past the boss :lol: and that is it.

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

dooka said:


> How long have you had it, wax should last for years, as you need so little..


Since September :?

But I've put quite a few coats on - get a bit carried away sometimes! :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

The trick with waxes and sealants is thin, if you think you aren't applying any, dab the pad on a window, you will soon see if anything s coming off the pad onto the paint..


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

dooka said:


> The trick with waxes and sealants is thin, if you think you aren't applying any, dab the pad on a window, you will soon see if anything s coming off the pad onto the paint..


Thanks - Bit of a learning curve for me


----------



## DB1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeffs werkstat product are wortha go, no nonsense high performance [sold by polished bliss] products, i have been using werkstat for years now and rate it highly.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Another vote for Gtechniq C2 here.


----------

